# Barrio Medico



## 0cool (Aug 26, 2009)

Posteo esta zona que no se conoce mucho y esta teniendo un crecimiento vertical bastante interesante. Ya se ve densa y eso me llamó la atencion para fotografiarla, ojala se aprecie eso ya que las tomas no son muy buenas.

Las siguientes fotos corresponden a las 5 cuadras de la Av. Sergio Bernales, en la Urb. Barrio Médico, Surquillo, al limite con Miraflores.

Calculo entre 10 y 15 las torres de al menos 12 pisos construídas, unas 5 a 7 en diversas etapas de construcción y al menos 3 en proyecto (por los renders que vi en los terrenos cercados); lamentablemente no tengo fotos de todas las torres porque no soy muy diestro con las tomas y muchas tomas terminaron en la bandeja de reciclaje.

Unas tomas de final de tarde































































Otras tomas nocturnas


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gracias por las tomas, no son edificios que te hagan decir... "Que bestia, que bellezas", pero algunos tienen su gracia.
Nuevamente gracias por el aporte.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está quedando bien la zona, los edificios son parejos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Debe ser una de las zonas más agradables de Surquillo. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Se ve muy bien esa zona.
¿Está cerca de la Urb. Jardín?(creo que se llama así,limita con Miraflores y San Isidro-Ubicada entre Rep. de Panamá y Aramburú-)Donde está Metro de la calle Las Tiendas,antes era un Wong y unos años antes era el bazar de la FAP.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*De hecho es la zona más bonita de Surquillo....*

Desplazó a la Urbanización Jardín que termina en la Avenida Aramburú... 
La calle (no sé si llamarla avenida pues es muy corta) Sergio Bernales se está llenando de edificios y está quedando bastante interesante... toda la zona es muy agradable,quizás por estar pegada a la Urbanización Aurora,porque a medida que se avanza en dirección opuesta,es decir,hacia la Avenida Primavera (Angamos Este),poco a poco las cuadras van desmejorando...


J Block said:


> Debe ser una de las zonas más agradables de Surquillo. Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*No,no está cerca...*

El Barrio Médico está a 20 cuadras de distancia de la Urbanización Jardín... está pasando la Avenida Primavera (Angamos Este)....


luism90 said:


> Se ve muy bien esa zona.
> ¿Está cerca de la Urb. Jardín?(creo que se llama así,limita con Miraflores y San Isidro-Ubicada entre Rep. de Panamá y Aramburú-)Donde está Metro de la calle Las Tiendas,antes era un Wong y unos años antes era el bazar de la FAP.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> El Barrio Médico está a 20 cuadras de distancia de la Urbanización Jardín... está pasando la Avenida Primavera (Angamos Este)....


Creo que es en la zona donde está la comisaría de San Antonio,donde hay unos edificios altos.
Referencia:Marsano con Angamos.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Exacto Luis...*

Por donde empieza la calle Víctor Alzamora... el Barrio Médico no es tan pequeño,pues llega hasta la misma Avenida República de Panamá..y precisamente Sergio Bernales es su calle más céntrica,donde ahora se está llenando de edificios... toda la zona es muy agradable y tranquila...


luism90 said:


> Creo que es en la zona donde está la comisaría de San Antonio,donde hay unos edificios altos.
> Referencia:Marsano con Angamos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Aprovecharon bastante las licencias de construcción más flexibles en Surquillo (aunque en los anuncios de departamentos en vez de Surquillo ponen "límite con Miraflores). De edificios hay de todo, algunos simpaticos, bastantes más o menos, y otros feos como el que tiene un color distinto de fachada en cada piso.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

mmm se ve mejor que antes.. antes no era muy bonito que digamos.. y pues, el hecho que este en Surquillo como que no daba mucha seguridad de vivir ahi.. pero x las fotos, se ve bien =)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

No están tan mal, se ve bien, hay de todo un poco.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante zona , tiene buena actividad inmobiliaria


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Me sorprendió para bien!


----------



## asr52938 (Jun 7, 2009)

me gusto mucho las primera dos fotos.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

el famoso barrio medico...en los avisos del Comercio (los chiquitos) se anuncia bastante. Seria bueno ver uno que otro renders de futuros proyectos.


----------



## Sam Conor (Nov 7, 2009)

Excelente zona me sorprende como ha cambiado:applause: me acuerdo que estudiaba por la zona cuando era wawa vaya que ha cambiado para bien. Surquillo es un distrito de dos zonas una maleada que será el 40% de su territorio y que lamentablemente es la más conocida que abarca desde domingo orué hasta ricardo palma y la otra pituca que abarca el 60% desde aramburú hasta domingo orué e incluso desde la av angamos aviación y los alrededores del ovalo higuereta zona llamada la calera y claro esta parte del barrio medico.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Nada mal esa zona, al menos se ve vegetacion, hay mucho mas para hacer, si se comenzaria a eliminar esos cables quedaria mejor el paisaje.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve bien, la mejor zona de Surquillo fijo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero el barrio médico queda en Miraflores, al menos mi amiga vive en uno de los edificios y me indica que pertenece a Miraflores.


----------

